#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > سوال: خذف بعضی اوقات نوارپایین صفحه دسکتاپ

## سلیمی یوسف

خدمت همکاران گرامی سلام وخسته نباشید یک سوال ازشما دوستان گرامی دارم که سیستم بنده بعضی ازاوقات نوارپایین صفحه دسکتاپ حذف شده حتی بعضی اوقات بارست کردن هم درست نمیشود گاهی خودبه خود درست میشود البته سیستم عامل نصب شده ویندوزسون است چندبارمن فکرکردم سیستم ویروسی شده وویندوزسیستم رو عوضکردم ولی ویروس نداشت بعدازمدتی دوباره ایراد تکرارشد درصورت امکان راهنمایی بفرماییدممنون .

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

